# install the kernel source and utilities



## ÂbraXø5 (10. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe ein eher kleines Problem, was auf pure Unwissenheit zurückzuführen ist. ^^
Im Internet habe ich eine Anleitung zum VIrtualisieren von LinuxServern gefunden.
Das hat jedoch nichts weiter mit meiner Frage zu tun.
In dieser Anleitung schrieb der Herr: "First of all, if not installed, you should install the kernel source and utilities, on the physical machine."
Und hier nun meine Frage. Was sind diese Utilities? 
Ich habe einen "Red Hat Enterprise Linux ES release 4 (Nahant Update 4)" Server.
Kann mir hier Jmd. helfen?
Dankeschön für eure Mühen im Voraus. 

Viele Grüße,
Abra


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. Juli 2008)

Gute Frage. Gross Kernel-Utilities gibt es im Grunde nicht.
Eventuell ksymoops, kexec und die module-init-tools, aber sonst...
Ich denk mal eher dass Utilities zum Kompilieren von Modulen gemeint sind, also eine ganz normale Compiler-Toolchain.

Warum aber dort ueberhaupt empfohlen wird die Kernel-Quellen und irgendwelche Utilities zu installieren ist mir schleierhaft, denn diese sind bei der Virtualisierung nicht erforderlich, ausser vielleicht die willst irgendwas kompilieren was die Kernel-Quellen braucht (z.B. KQEmu).

Welche Technik wird denn dort beschrieben? Eventuell OpenVZ? Dafuer musst Du naemlich, wenn ich mich nicht irre, einen eigenen Kernel kompilieren.


----------



## ÂbraXø5 (10. Juli 2008)

Hier mal die beiden Links, an die ich mich gehalten habe.

http://virtualaleph.blogspot.com/2007/04/cloning-linux-machine-with-converter.html
http://virtualaleph.blogspot.com/2007/05/virtualize-linux-server-with-vmware.html

Nein kein OpenVZ sofern ich das bislang richtig verstanden habe. Es hat wohl was damit zu tun, dass man sonst eine KernelPanic bekommt...

So komplett durchblicke ich das auch noch nicht.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. Juli 2008)

Du willst also Dein physicalisch laufendes System virtualisieren, richtig?
Ist das denn unbedingt noetig? Ein virtuelles System braucht ja eh ein Host-System (was meiner Meinung nach keine LiveCD sein sollte), und dafuer wuerde sich Dein Red Hat doch anbieten.
Ich kenn mich mit dem Umfang von RHEL nicht wirklich aus. Vor Kurzem hab ich mir CentOS 5 angeschaut, welches ja auf RHEL 5 basiert und meine mich zu erinnern dort Xen gesehen zu haben.
Red Hat unterstuetzt Xen allgemein recht gut. Unter Fedora 8 hatte ich selbiges paravirtualisiert laufen, was unheimlich performant war.

Falls es also nicht unbedingt noetig ist das aktuell installierte System zu virtualiseren (und in den meisten Faellen sollte das nicht noetig sein), dann wuerde ich eher dazu raten ein frischen System in der virtuellen Umgebung Deiner Wahl zu installieren.


----------



## ÂbraXø5 (11. Juli 2008)

Es ist leider leider zwingend notwendig...


----------

